# Buying a horse with Stringhalt



## Witchy (25 March 2009)

I've found a beautiful horse that is perfect for me but she has stringhalt, diagnosed by a vet.  She currently is just on grass and hay with no oil supplements or specific diet to help her and she was used in a riding stables for lessons etc.

Could those of you who have a stringhalt horse please tell me what you are feeding and what, if any, improvements you have seen?

What exercises are you doing before/after riding if any and what severity/worse/mildness/improvements have you encountered along the way?

Thanks


----------



## HLB (25 March 2009)

Dont do it, ive had 2 one started shivering and its not very pleasent.  

you can jump them, never dressage as they do it in rein back, also shoeing can be a problem as they can kick the leg out (not their fault).

feeding doesnt do anything as its a nerve and spinal thingy.

as they get older and get a bit stiff they also suffer as the body still does the leg lifting but they get stiff and it obviously is not comfy for them.

just be aware that its something that you will have to live with and you must find out all you can.  do not buy on a whim if you dont want to look after her in a few years with the problem.


----------



## Kenzo (25 March 2009)

Some horses have this passed down as it can be hereditary, anther reason a horse can develop stringhalt is through injury like a leg injury, in many cases this can resolve on its own many months afterwards, so its worth asking if the horse has had a past injury.

Low grade stringhalt wont cause a horse a problem and they can do most things, bar dressage/showing, many race horses have this condition, doesn't stop them from racing, however it will start to effect the horse eventually, stiffness then going lame as the horses reaches it teens usually.


----------



## majicmoment (25 March 2009)

Sorry, but I dont know why you would ever want to buy a horse with an existing problem like this - if it has a problem it cant be perfect? 

Similarly, I dont know why people insit on selling these horses - they should have a home for life, or be put to sleep in my opinion.  Whatever anyone says, the horse is lame, all be it not a conventional lameness. 

Personally, I think it is unethical to sell horses with a problem, as it just passes it on. It is usually fairly naieve people who take on the issue as well.  Thats my opinion, sorry for having it!


----------



## M_G (25 March 2009)

There are plenty of sound horses out there why o why are you always attracted to the ones with problems lol  
try to find something that is sound and not too old


----------



## Witchy (25 March 2009)

I'm looking for a horse that has 'done its time' and is looking for a slower paced life ie gentle hack out 3-4 times a week etc.  She fits the bill and would be with me 'til death do us part'.

She is 15 years young btw..


----------



## MrsMozart (25 March 2009)

Aw hun, sounds as though, if she is fifteen now, the problems may just be round the corner 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 

If you're happy to have a horse you will not be able to ride in the not too distant future, and to pay whatever vet bills 'cos the insurance company will exclude everything it can, well it's your money and your life 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Witchy (25 March 2009)

Its difficult isn't it - the stringhalt advice is so 50/50 that its a hard one to call, poor girl


----------



## M_G (25 March 2009)

Sorry I don't think the sellers should even have her advertised if they cant afford the vets bills then they should have her PTS not pass her on to someone else


----------



## majicmoment (25 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm looking for a horse that has 'done its time' and is looking for a slower paced life ie gentle hack out 3-4 times a week etc.  She fits the bill and would be with me 'til death do us part'.

She is 15 years young btw.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

If I were you I would look for something 19 and sound than 15 with stringhalt....why on earth would you buy something with a condition which is not very well understood for a start, and an older horse with a pre existing problem?  

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/ads/20_yrs_16_0_hh_chestnut_irish_draught_x_hertfordshire/19724

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/ads/17_yrs_16_1_hh_black_derbyshire/20530

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/ads/18_yrs_15_2_hh_grey_irish_sport_horse_cambridgeshire/20494

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/ads/18_yrs_14_1_hh_piebald_irish_x_warwickshire/19883

All under £2k all without problems and most open to the vet....

I really like the grey she is very smart.

Seriously - cut the sentiment and think of your bank balance?! Get a horse thats sound to start....and enjoy it. 

At the moment you sound like you are about to be well and  truly had.


----------



## majicmoment (25 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry I don't think the sellers should even have her advertised if they cant afford the vets bills then they should have her PTS not pass her on to someone else 

[/ QUOTE ]


COMPLETELY agree.


----------



## hellspells (25 March 2009)

Witchy hun all the horses you are looking at, at the moment (or at least have posted on here) have got issues.  I completely understand how hard it is when you've been so see horses and fallen for them how difficult it is.

But from someone who has had horses with problems (one had alot of precisiting issue unbeknown to me - and yes passed 5 stage vet) its heartbreaking when you get them home and they go wrong.  You are likely to give something that is a little older but sound much better QoL than something younger than problems - and its not fair on you.

Honestly the 'right' sound horse is out there for you!


----------



## majicmoment (25 March 2009)

Hells look how nice the grey is on Horsemart!!!


----------



## hellspells (25 March 2009)

That grey is very, very nice.  Most definitly worth a look I think!


----------



## natalia (25 March 2009)

i actually have no problem with stringhalt, there are at least 3 on our yard with it and all are teenagers now, in full work including hunting. it isn't the end of the world and one of these horses has showjumped up to grade a.


----------



## VRIN (25 March 2009)

I have a horse with shivers and its started to exhibit a stringhalt like action in his hind leg... 

I do not incur any vet costs because its not a condition that they are in pain or need treatment for (sadly there is no treatment). Blacksmith may be an issue - you need an experienced and patient farrier - you may need to sedate..

It really isn't a cost issue but its heart breaking to live with .. a fit and well horse but you are on the watch all the time for signs of deterioration.

Mine is just a young horse and I bought him without knowing of his condition. WHilst currently the horse is doing everything I want it to do, its only a matter of time before he will not be able to compete at dressage - he displays his string halt action in walk - its like living with a time bomb... (maybe a slight exaggeration but you can't plan for  the long term future..you may have one but you just don't know...)

I WOULD NOT knowingly buy a horse with shivers or stringhalt.. as people say there are plenty out there with no problems .. why buy a problem... 

For those who wonder about PTS. Its a hard decision to make if a horse is not in pain (they are totally oblivious to their condition) and is otehrwise fit and well ...  but I would NOT sell it on.. Many horses with both shivers and stringhalt jump, race, dressage etc.... but don't buy a problem ... life is too short


----------



## Twinkletoes (25 March 2009)

Please, dont do it. More because of the fact that all above are right, at 15, with this condition, you may not have a rideable horse for much longer. You can find Plenty of horses out there sound, who have 'had their day', and owners just want a home just like yours for their senior ridden years. This horse really shouldnt be advertised at this stage. Ditto all above, good luck with your search.


----------



## mygeorge (25 March 2009)

i have known one or two with stringhalt and it was never a problem and they didn't develop anything else. They were all terrific jumpers. there is no such thing as the perfect horse so you have to weigh things up.


----------



## kit279 (25 March 2009)

Don't buy a horse because you feel sorry for it - it's the fastest way to heartbreak and bankruptcy.  Buy one that is fit for your needs and I'm assuming that means actually riding it. You are in Cambridgeshire, right? Why don't you have a think about rehoming an old polo pony, something quiet but not up to the stresses and strains of polo.  They are usually quiet to handle and ride and well behaved and not very expensive.  PM me, I can probably put you in touch with some people.


----------



## tash87 (25 March 2009)

Buying a horse with stringhalt is NOT an issue!

I have a 16yr old ex Grade B successful showjumper with stringhalt i have owned him for 2 years and i have done everything on him! We bought him to give me confidence and he has done just that! I have hunted him, done cross country, SJ and a bit of dressage - he only got marked down for his walk.

The only thing i find is when you ride a horse with stringhalt is to let him loosen up for a bit longer, warm up a bit more and keep them out and not in a stable!

If your only looking for a horse to do light work and it hasn't got any quirks then to be honest it sounds ideal!!! Just because a horse has a blemish doesnt mean its not right for you! Yes there is a chance that eventually something may go wrong and it can't be ridden but thats a risk with every horse!

This boy has now done his job with me and given me the confidence to get on with a youngster! He is now bringing my nervous mother back into the saddle!

Never discount a horse just because of an if, but or maybe! Because most horses have at least one drawback!!


----------



## Nudibranch (25 March 2009)

It wouldn't be a skewbald would it? Around 16.2?
TBH a 15 yo with stringhalt is not something I'd personally go after, even if it is cheap. There are many others in the lower price brackets these days who are sound, why buy something with problems when it's not necessary?


----------



## Witchy (25 March 2009)

This is exactly what I thought.  I am looking for a confidence giver, a calm horse that would be happy with hacking and gentle exercise.  This horse is exactly what I'm looking for.

I'm not buying her BECAUSE she is needy or because of her pulling my heart strings, its because she's an ex-riding school horse, a confidence giver and with an unflapable attitude.  This stringhalt is just an 'issue' that I wanted to talk with you all about and I thank you for your opennes on this


----------



## TheFarrier (26 March 2009)

Was the hrose jumping when she worked at the school? 

Stringhalt is not the end of the world, its not a lameness and does not actually reduce the performance of the horse. The lifestyle you are offering the horse sounds perfect as a slower pace of life is perfect. The Stringhalt is unlikely to worse with age. It does get worse with cold so its better for the horse to live out and move about. 

I have not seen the horse and the 'severity' but in my professional opinion its not an issue. infact it may go 'away' a bit with less work. 

As far as suppliaments go get something good for joints and good for ligiaments and tendons. Cant think of anything off the top of my head though.

Feel free to ask as many questions as you may have.

The next part of the post is from my wife who has experience on back of horses with stringhalt:

Hi, my first pony had stringhalt i believe (its very common in driving horses) and he was a ride and drive pony... who had had an accidet!!! (also can cause SH) he would soetimes 'hop' on his back leg when cold before i had warmed up and somedays he would do it. 
bare in mind i was only 7 then and had him until i was 14 so didnt know much. This was back in Africa and neither did anyone else, we certainly didnt know about SH (nor did the vet who we had out to him) and its only since coming to the UK that i realised what was wrong with him. 
It was ever so slight!! barely a hop sometimes and not an issue at all. I used to go bombing off all over the plains and jumped everything and he was not lame a day i had him. 

The second horse was a retired show/driving Morgan horse who had it quite badly. I barely noticed that he did it either because he had been retired to grass and was free to move about (had been stable previously) he was a great horse and again never lame and i used to drag hm out the field when ever i had time so he was not ridden that requently  (just wanted to add that he was ont an old horse, he was retired because of the SH you cannot have that in a show/driving ring!!)


----------



## Spyda (26 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Never discount a horse just because of an if, but or maybe! Because most horses have at least one drawback!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

*IMO "an if, but or maybe" is JUST the reason to discount a horse. *

Why openly buy furture aggravation when you do not need to? If one of my horses developed a potentially degenerative problem - I would be absolutely mortified but would never consider selling it on.


----------



## Araminta (26 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Please, dont do it. More because of the fact that all above are right, at 15, with this condition, you may not have a rideable horse for much longer. You can find Plenty of horses out there sound, who have 'had their day', and owners just want a home just like yours for their senior ridden years. This horse really shouldnt be advertised at this stage. Ditto all above, good luck with your search. 

[/ QUOTE ]


With this condition you may not have a rideable horse for much longer?

Am I right in thinking this horse has stringhalt?

Maybe the "advice " being given is good in some parts regarding not buying problems.

The op has said she just wants to hack. I for one do not see a problem with buying a horse with stringhalt - in fact I have owned a few ( 2 international Grade A's ) and know of a fair few more.

If the horse is what she wants and ticks all the boxes, what is the problem?

She may well end up buying more "unknown" trouble with a horse that looks nice but not a lot of money - there is always a reason for that.

I think a lot of people are confusing stringhalt and shivers.

Stringhalt is a gait abnormality that consists of involuntary hyperflexion of the hock.


----------



## Witchy (27 March 2009)

Thanks for that, its good to know there are some people out there that don't write horses off just because they don't conform to being able to do certain things or tick the 'pretty' box or the 'can compete' box.  This is not what I want her for.  

I don't want her to put in a show ring, or to do dressage or jumping - I want her because she is suitable for me as a hack and companion and not because I want to compete in anything.  She will be bought for my use and my use alone.

Putting it in dog terminology, some people always buy pedigree because that's the way they are, I am happy with a mongrel 
	
	
		
		
	


	





How did you ride your SH horses, did you walk them first to warm them up before you got on or did you just get on and walk to warm up?  Thanks


----------



## Araminta (27 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks for that, its good to know there are some people out there that don't write horses off just because they don't conform to being able to do certain things or tick the 'pretty' box or the 'can compete' box.  This is not what I want her for.  

I don't want her to put in a show ring, or to do dressage or jumping - I want her because she is suitable for me as a hack and companion and not because I want to compete in anything.  She will be bought for my use and my use alone.

Putting it in dog terminology, some people always buy pedigree because that's the way they are, I am happy with a mongrel 
	
	
		
		
	


	





How did you ride your SH horses, did you walk them first to warm them up before you got on or did you just get on and walk to warm up?  Thanks 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just treated them as any normal horse  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  and I always warm up any horse really slowly and cool down just as slowly.

Just got on and walked


----------



## TheFarrier (27 March 2009)

wife got on and walked to warm up


----------



## Witchy (31 March 2009)

Somebody beat me to it, bought her the day before I was going to arrange to have her


----------

